# Problemas Armando un (mini) amplificador de guitarra "Little Gem"



## mac_sama (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola gente, aunque fui a una escuela técnica, me perdí casi todas las clases de electrónica así que estoy empezando casi de cero  

Hace mucho que quiero meterme en esto del DIY guitarril, pero recien ahora encuentro un proyecto para principiantes y que a la vez me resulte util el producto...

El proyecto en cuestion es el "Little Gem". Acá hay varios links con información sobre el mismo:

http://runoffgroove.com/littlegem.html (aca pueden ver el esquematico)
http://runoffgroove.com/lg-pcb.pdf (aca el modelo de PCB)
http://www.diyguitarist.com/GuitarAmps/LittleGem.htm
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_little_gem_bom.pdf
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_little_gem_lo.pdf

Hoy fui a comprar los componentes, y consegui todo, excepto un reostato de 25 ohms... Lo pedi como reostato y como potenciometro, pero no lo pude conseguir en ninguna de las 3 casas de electronica de mi ciudad (Mar del Plata, Argentina)...

El reostato en cuestion se usa para controlar el volumen... Si no lo pusiera, es como si estuviese todo el tiempo en volumen maximo?
Si es asi, no seria lo ideal, pero por lo menos me puedo sacar las ganas y armarlo asi, y cuando consiga el reostato lo armo como corresponde...
Si no, que alternativa tengo?

Les agradezco su ayuda... Cuando resuelva este tema, empezaré a armarlo y seguramente los vuelva a molestar con mas problemas  

EDIT: Les agradecere, si me ofrecen una alternativa, que no sea demasiado complicada! Tengan en cuenta q soy principiante


----------



## marvel (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola! Te comento que yo hice tecnico electronico en la secundaria, pero en este primer año en la facultad se me olvidaron bastantes cosas jaja  
Igualmente creo que puedo ayudarte..

Mira, en principio, el "Master Volume" no es un reostato, es un potenciometro.. (reostato seria si la pata que va conectada a masa estaria al aire)

Una alternativa muy simple es poner un potenciometro cualquiera, el de resistencia mas baja que tengas o que consigas.. La respuesta no sera la misma, ya que el volumen se apagara muy rapidamente a un poco giro del potenciometro (es decir, en solo una pequeña franja de grados de giro vas a controlar el volumen realmente, lo que va a hacerlo muy sensible y tal vez algo molesto, pero en fin)..
Sino te diria que no pongas el potenciometro del volumen, y que lo modifiques con el pote de ganancia... Seguramente el volumen no se apagara por completo usando solo este pote, pero algo vas a poder hacer..


Espero que te sirvan mis recomendaciones!


----------



## mac_sama (Ene 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu consejo! voy a comprar el pote mas chico que tengan, asi por lo menos ya me queda todo armado para cuando consiga el de 25 ohms!

Ya volvere con problemas nuevos cuando empiece a armarlo! jaja gracias y saludos



EDIT: Y si le pongo uno mas grande, pero logaritmico? tendria un poco mas de control, no?


----------



## marvel (Feb 1, 2009)

El pote de volumen deberia ser logaritmico, porque se adapta mejor a nuestra audicion...

Si le pones uno mas grande no pasa nada, funcionara igual, lo unico que, como ya te dije, la respuesta no sera la ideal (ya que, supuestamente, ese circuito esta diseñado para un pote de 25ohms, lo cual me parece muuy raro ya que: 1º casi nunca se usan potes tan chicos en audio de baja señal    2º no comprendo la necesidad de un potenciometro de tan poca resistencia.)
Yo diria, ponele uno de 1k logaritmico y contame como funciona.. Si no funciona bien, podria recomendarte otra alternativa..

Suerte!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

hola. un dato. donde hay baja impedancia hay menos posibilidades (casi nulas) de que se filtren ruidos. por lo que se hace mas factible el audio de buena calidad.
al ser un amplificador chico y sin muchos componentes de baja fidelidad asi se ahorran un poco de ruido.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Ese esquema del "Little Gem" no se que es lo que pretende hacer poniendo el potenciómetro de volumen (reostato de 25 ohms) conectado al parlante. Es poco menos que infantil hacer eso.

Mirá mac_sama, si queres un amplificador con el LM386 que tenga control de volumen, toma cualquiera de los circuitos que vienen en el datasheet de ese integrado y armalo con confianza que va a anda de una y sin problemas, pero ese circuito no me inspira ninguna confianza.

Yo he armado como 20 amplificador con el LM386 para diversos usos y, como es natural, el control de volumen *VA A LA ENTRADA*, no a la salida!!!

Acá tenes la hoja de datos: http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM386.html, y si sos principante...empezá bien y usá los ejemplo del fabricante del chip antes de tratar de implementar alguno de los engendro que dan vuelta por la web (que normalmente son webadas).

Saludos!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 1, 2009)

ezavalla, tiene razon, cualquiera de los ejemplos del fabricante funcionan y muy bien, lo del potenciometro realmente no es necesario para esta version la cual tiene un volumen que no es necesario bajar nunca, sino que te da ganas de subirlo, lo que te lleva a los otros diseños donde ya interviene un integrado mas o y o 2 transistores mas.
mucha suerte


----------



## mac_sama (Feb 1, 2009)

Les agradezco mucho los consejos, seran tenidos en cuenta!

Sin embargo, ya tengo todo (menos el soldador, que es la razon por la que no empece a armarlo U.u) para armar el LittleGem... Una vez que haya probado ese, la idea es armar otro un poquito mas complicado (o mejor, jeje) y asi seguir avanzando en este tema.

Gracias por todo, cuando tenga novedades posteo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2009)

mac_sama dijo:
			
		

> Les agradezco mucho los consejos, seran tenidos en cuenta!
> 
> Sin embargo, ya tengo todo (menos el soldador, que es la razon por la que no empece a armarlo U.u) para armar el LittleGem... Una vez que haya probado ese, la idea es armar otro un poquito mas complicado (o mejor, jeje) y asi seguir avanzando en este tema.
> 
> Gracias por todo, cuando tenga novedades posteo!



Es que con los mismos componentes, pero ordenados de otra forma, podes tener un amplificador de primer nivel con ese pequeño integrado.
Por favor, no creas que lo que dice en la web del Little Gem se debe al engendro con que esta armado. Yo he escuchado el audio que te ofrecen en la página web esa y es completamente análogo que el audio que el amplificador que tengo en casa (con el LM386) para probar cosas.
Que te digan que tiene un sonido "tipo valvular" debido al circuito que han usado y esas cosas es una gran mentira!. No lo tiene. Punto. Es un amplificador de estado sólido común y silvestre, y tal como está conectado no tiene absolutamente nada que no esté explicado en la hoja de datos, excepto la realimentación con un preset, que además es incorrecta.

Saludos!


----------



## marvel (Feb 1, 2009)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ezavalla en todo lo que dice, pero ya que tu intensión es aprender, por que no te tomas la pequeña molestia de armar los dos esquemas distintos (ese "Little Gem" que queres armar vos, y alguno de la datasheet del integrado, el que mejor te parezca) en protoboard y ves cual tiene mejores resultados? 
Seguramente asi vas a entender un poco la funcion de algunos componentes especificos de cada esquema...

Pero en serio, yo tambien te recomiendo los esquemas de la datasheet... Es mas, la mayoria de las veces incluso vienen con los diseños para la pcb y todo!

Que tengas suerte!


----------



## zaiz (Feb 1, 2009)

Olvídate del reóstato.
Puedes conectarlo como te muestro en la figura.

Para tu caso le hice una pequeña variación a uno de los circuitos del datasheet.

(También podrías probar eliminando R1 y C1, conectando directamente el pin2 con el potenciómetro de 10k)

Al menos yo lo probaría así.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Feb 2, 2009)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> El pote de volumen deberia ser logaritmico, porque se adapta mejor a nuestra audicion...
> 
> Si le pones uno mas grande no pasa nada, funcionara igual, lo unico que, como ya te dije, la respuesta no sera la ideal (ya que, supuestamente, ese circuito esta diseñado para un pote de 25ohms, lo cual me parece muuy raro ya que: 1º casi nunca se usan potes tan chicos en audio de baja señal    2º no comprendo la necesidad de un potenciometro de tan poca resistencia.)
> Yo diria, ponele uno de 1k logaritmico y contame como funciona.. Si no funciona bien, podria recomendarte otra alternativa..
> ...




...hola yo he montado el mismo circuito que tu quieres hacer sin el reostato de 25 ohmios, sustituyendolo directamente por el altavor y suena muy bien.. sólo le he puesto el pote para variar la ganancia del amplificador... 

..aquí puse unas fotos........... Amplificador mosfet 100w rms saludos


----------



## mac_sama (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno gente, finalmente lo arme!

Sorprendemente anduvo de una! No lo podia creer jajaja

Sin embargo, encontre un problema: Al rato de usarlo (mas o menos 10 minutos) el sonido se empieza a deteriorar; cada vez mas distorsionado y con "baches" de silencio... Alguna idea de que puede ser?

El circuito que arme es el del LittleGem; se que no me lo recomendaron pero tenia mucha información sobre ese y no me tenia confianza para cambiar cosas. Ahora que tengo un poquito mas de experiencia quizas busque mejorar este o armar otro un poco mejor.

Gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 13, 2009)

Como ya he dicho...es un pequeño amplificador, con malas prestaciones, es para usar con un voltaje bajo y baja corriente, etc,e tc, etc...

cuando lo usas unos minutos entra a calentarse y si no tolera mas de una cierta temperatura, comienza a fallar, o a protegerse por sobrecalentamiento.

te aconsejo que comiences a buscar otro tipo de integrados, de mejor calidad. además de que ya vas teniendo un poco más de experiencia en el armado..

Y nunca te quedes corto con los disipadores de calor.

algunos recomendados que me anduvieron bien son:
TDA2030 ó 2040 ó 2050 ó 2052 ó 7293 ó 7294 ó 7295 ó 7296

o bien podes ver los:
LM3886 ó 1875 ó 1876

o algun STK


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

mac_sama dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gente, finalmente lo arme!
> Sorprendemente anduvo de una! No lo podia creer jajaja
> Sin embargo, encontre un problema: Al rato de usarlo (mas o menos 10 minutos) el sonido se empieza a deteriorar; cada vez mas distorsionado y con "baches" de silencio... Alguna idea de que puede ser?
> El circuito que arme es el del LittleGem; se que no me lo recomendaron pero tenia mucha información sobre ese y no me tenia confianza para cambiar cosas. Ahora que tengo un poquito mas de experiencia quizas busque mejorar este o armar otro un poco mejor.



Yo he armado uno de esos para probar que tal funciona, por que medio planeta quiere ESE amplificador, y a pesar de los errores....anda. Como ya te dijeron, es un amplificador de muy baja potencia y esta "pensado" para usarlo con alimentación a baterías...generalmente de 9 volts. Con esa tensión de alimentación y un pequeño parlante de 8 ohms, con suerte podés tener 500mW RMS sobre el parlante, lo cual es suficiente para hacer prácticas con la viola o tocar en el living de tu casa para tu familia...y PUNTO. No da para mas. Si lo tenés a mucho volumen durante mucho tiempo puede pasar cualquier cosa, desde que la batería te dure un par de horas hasta que se muera el chip por calentamiento.

A mi hijo le he dado el amplificador este para que practique y ya lleva mas de un mes usandolo cerca de tres horas por día, pero nunca me ha producido ese efecto que mencionas y aún no le cambio la batería...así que se me ocurre que lo estas usando en la forma incorrecta.

Saludos!


----------



## mac_sama (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno, lo enchufe a la PC porque queria grabarlo a diferentes tiempos a ver como se iba degradando la señal... Y no paso nada! Solo lo hace si lo conecto al parlante del despertador (una porqueria de parlante, de 8 ohms). Es el unico parlante que tengo para probar =| 

Alguna idea?

(la pc la tengo enchufada a un equipo de musica pero no quiero usar esos parlantes)

Lo estoy usando con una bateria de 9v, y la frecuencia de uso no va a ser mayor a la de tu hijo.

Saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## mac_sama (Jun 18, 2009)

Gente, les hago otra consulta: 

Aunque estoy muy contento con mi Little Gem, ya quiero ir buscando un proyecto un poquito mas "ambicioso"... Que amplificador me recomiendan como 2º proyecto? Mi interes esta mas que nada en que tenga un volumen decente, mi oido es bastante malo asi que me interesa mas que sea ruidoso a que suene "bien"...


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2009)

mac_sama dijo:
			
		

> Gente, les hago otra consulta:
> 
> Aunque estoy muy contento con mi Little Gem, ya quiero ir buscando un proyecto un poquito mas "ambicioso"... Que amplificador me recomiendan como 2º proyecto? Mi interes esta mas que nada en que tenga un volumen decente, mi oido es bastante malo asi que me interesa mas que sea ruidoso a que suene "bien"...



Yo armé éste:
*Con el stk4231II, del cual pongo las fotos*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/solicito-pcb-stk4231-16964/

Tanto suena bien como lo puedes poner ruidoso.

Saludos.


----------

